# any good for around routers ?



## old folks (Dec 7, 2006)

I found a site that shows how to make a silent dust collecto...
http://www.fishcarver.com/making_a_dust_collector.htm

Might this work for around our routers ? Please remember I am a newbe.

old folks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi old folks

You only need a 12gal or so Vacuum for most routers, they will pickup/suck up all the chips and most of the dust because of the air filter in most can vac.systems, most are rated at 1 micron filtration unlike the bag type vac.systems rated at 30 micron the norm, what go's in needs to come out so to speak 

You just miss a great deal at HomeDepot and Lowes they had one for $27/$34 on black Fri. but you may want to check with them they still may have one at that price.

I also like to make as much of my shop equipment as I can BUT the DUST COLLECTOR system you will be money ahead to just buy the Vac. and then just add the hose you need and a wireless control for it.(hose from Rockler / Grizzly plus the control unit)
The good bags are not cheap and you will need two of them the norm.

RIDGID
12-Gallon 5 Peak HP Wet/Dry Vacuum, see snapsot below ▼

Model WD1245
http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...earchResults.jsp&MID=9876&N=2984+3966&pos=n24


1 HP Light Duty Dust Collector 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1163

2 HP INDUSTRIAL DUST COLLECTOR
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45378
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=93601

1 MICRON DUST COLLECTOR CONVERSION KIT for the Harbor and the Grizzly
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94278
----------------
Remote Controls ▼

This is the one I use on my 2hp vac.sys. ▼
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h2797
----------------
CES11200 - Remote Controlled Switch Socket - 3-Pack 
But it's for 10amp. but at a great price and should work for most tools in a small shop. ( 5gal.vac.,lights,small tools,etc)
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=CES11200


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/sawacc1.html


Bj


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

bobj3
i have a 5 gal. shop-vac & if i replaced the paper bag in the canister with say a pillow case fastened on inside that this will work. (my wife will like the idea of the pillow case if it will work)
les.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The dryer blower idea will work for collecting the majority of the dust. The filter bag fabric is the important part of this set up. I did a temporay fill in assignment for a company called Filtra Systems and learned more than I ever wanted to know about filtration. Keep in mind that a low end dust collector runs close to $100 so there may be a small trade off in performance for a big cost savings.


----------



## Albert (Dec 1, 2006)

A pillowcase will not trap the small (below 30 microns) particles, and these are the ones that cause lung damage. If you already have a 5 gal or bigger ShopVac, then I would recommend three enhancements: (1) The ShopVac HEPA (1 micron) cartridge filter (2) the ShopVac yellow bags (for drywall dust) and (3) mini cyclone lid and 5 gal bucket.

I got my cyclone lid at Woodcraft. Search on "dust collection" or "trash can".

The cyclone will catch all of the visible chips and dust. The bag will catch most airborne dust that gets past the cyclone. And the HEPA filter insures that nothing larger than 1 micron leaves your ShopVac exhaust. The HEPA filter can be tapped or washed clean. Only the bags must be replaced.


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

albert
tnx for the advice as i figured it must need something else. 
les.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will find a thread about discounted pricing on filter bags and additional small dust collection bags which eliminate the need for the $40 HEPA filter for the shop vac here: http://www.routerforums.com/7316-post1.html
There is also a good thread under General Woodworking that is worth reading.


----------

